# Shu Uemura Christmas Holiday 2010 Collection



## Tavia (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I thought I share with you some photos of Shu Uemura Holiday 2010 Collection which will be launched in November 2010. I will post here only some information and a few photos just so you can get an idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2 Eyes & Cheek Palettes (Reindeer Palette and Queen Magic Palette) 
False Eye Lashes 
Mini Brush Set in Triangle Purse 
Cleansing Oil 150 ml with new design and packaging 
Makeup Box 
Lip glosses in new colors 
Lip Balm 





Left: Reindeer Palette - Right: Queen Magic Palette


----------



## Janice (Sep 16, 2010)

The Reindeer palette and tube lipgloss (pretty much want the LG for it's packaging) are sweet, will have to wait for those to go up on the site for order. I don't know if I need another palette, but those colors are so pretty and I don't have anything in a similar color coordination.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 17, 2010)

It's cute but i'm not really into palettes!

I wish they would do an awesome collection like they did a few years ago with the Filigree collection, does anyone remember it?

Filigree Fall Makeup - Shuuemura Metallic Makeup
http://women.sanook.com/quotfiligree...tu-799882.html


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 19, 2010)

Very cute collection, but nothing is really calling out to me.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Sep 19, 2010)

I wonder how much the brush set will go for, I think they look cute.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 13, 2010)

Adorable, but nothing for me...some purples/greens would have been nice.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not into this at all. The eyelash _box_ is cute though.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 14, 2010)

The packaging is really cute! Am not really into the palettes though.


----------

